# Big dogs that love Havs



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

A post Karen just sent in another thread made me think of starting one, it does happen. This is Atticus's best friend Sunny.Almost impossible to get a good pic of them as they won't stop playing! She is VERY gentle with him! He is NOT,he climbs all over her!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very sweet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are a few more... two of Kodi with Buddy, one at the beach and one on an early spring, MUDDY!!! woods walk. The others are him playing with a new Lab friend (we visited friends of Sarah's when we went to see Suzanne Clothier) a couple of weeks ago. Kodi is cautious with Labs, (you can see he's a bit worried in the first picture of the two of them) because so many slap with their front feet in play, and he is afraid when big dogs do that. But this one was as gentle as could be with him, and he had NEVER spent time with a small dog before! Before long, they were having a great time together!

BTW, if there was ever any question... yes, even with long (white) hair, Kodi is allowed to be a "real dog" and get messy! We just clean up afterwards. The black paws on the photo with Buddy were a particularly hard clean up... THAT mud had turned to cement by the time we got home! But even in the snow, he manages to find trouble... that day he got so covered in thistle burrs that his tail was STUCK to his body. Thank HEAVENS for CC Ice on Ice!!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

here are some of my favorites:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, I LOVE the top one!!!

BTW, does anyone know why some photos come through with a "report this image" click box under them? At first I thought it was something the did to new posters, but Jacqueline is a long-time regular poster, I've never seen this before on her photos, and I see it on these. Weird!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Aww, I LOVE the top one!!!
> 
> BTW, does anyone know why some photos come through with a "report this image" click box under them? At first I thought it was something the did to new posters, but Jacqueline is a long-time regular poster, I've never seen this before on her photos, and I see it on these. Weird!


As far as I can see...the ones with "report this image" are pictures that aren't uploaded directly to this site, but rather are posted via link to Photobucket.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

AWWWWWW great pics! 
Two more of these two, sort of blurry but you get the picture!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

When Beau started in Puppy Club, there were no other small breed puppies in it. Even now, he gets all excited to play with any big dog. He tries to like small dogs, but he thinks he's a Lab!! And, he plays with little dogs the way a big dog plays!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh sporchild, that 2nd picture is the best!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> As far as I can see...the ones with "report this image" are pictures that aren't uploaded directly to this site, but rather are posted via link to Photobucket.


ah, OK. Still not sure WHY, but at least there's a pattern.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beau's mom said:


> When Beau started in Puppy Club, there were no other small breed puppies in it. Even now, he gets all excited to play with any big dog. He tries to like small dogs, but he thinks he's a Lab!! And, he plays with little dogs the way a big dog plays!!


GREAT shot!!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Missy said:


> Oh sporchild, that 2nd picture is the best!


They are waiting for the Vet to come in, lol. Kara my big girl lays down first, Ollie looks at her stance, and proceeds to copy her. good thing I had my phone with me.

yeah, it's photobucket, makes me an evil person, ha!

I'm trying to up load a vid to youtube, but it ain't cooperating!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OH fun pic of Beau,cracked me up!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

more:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are SO adorable together!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

after I got Oz, she's never been able to get any 1:1 time with Ollie. even when she tries, Oz butts in, lol. needy!!!!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

My standard poodle and Louis get along great!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

These are just all too cute! Kallie gets along great with the Goldens next door.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE them all curled up together!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What great shots. Love the two of them on the grooming table


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

My Samoyeds love the Havanese.
This is my youngest Sammy Beowulf with his best friend Rose who I show occasionally for a friend.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's an interesting study in white. Love the big and small and the poses.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh, SO cute!! Love seeing all these buddies, big and small


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sammy Beowulf is stunning. Looks like he should be in the movies.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus in the river with Charlie. He is on a flex leash, it's just hard to see, don't want him swept away!Charlie is quite huge irish wolfhound/lab. They seem fine but we still always have one on the leash. Oh I love these pics,all of em!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

we should do a calendar. I bet it would sell well, big and small buddies.

I think Samoyeds are the only other breed that requires more grooming than havs, lol.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Targaryen said:


> My Samoyeds love the Havanese.
> This is my youngest Sammy Beowulf with his best friend Rose who I show occasionally for a friend.


Beautiful Samoyed!How do the Samoyeds cope in the heat in Australia?Do they shed all the time?I would love a Sammi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> we should do a calendar. I bet it would sell well, big and small buddies.
> 
> I think Samoyeds are the only other breed that requires more grooming than havs, lol.


No, Afghan Hounds are the worst!<ggg>


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> No, Afghan Hounds are the worst!<ggg>


I can attest to that, as I had an Afghan until she crossed the Bridge at 12 years, and grooming was a nightmare. I finally gave up and sent her to the groomer for her brushing with only a touch up by me in between. My Havs, when in full coat for the first 5-6 years of their lives, were easier. I thi k the size had a lot to do with it too.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic just loves big dogs (and they feel the same about him!!) Aries, on the other hand, isn't nearly as fond of them... Here are a few of Sonic with his best buds (my parents and siblings' dogs).

Sonic, as a puppy, with CoCo (a 3 yr old English Springer Spaniel), Sonic with Lola (a 5 yr old Great Dane mix), and Sonic with Eight (a 3 yr old Lab mix).


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Missy said:


> Sammy Beowulf is stunning. Looks like he should be in the movies.


Thank you 



clare said:


> Beautiful Samoyed!How do the Samoyeds cope in the heat in Australia?Do they shed all the time?I would love a Sammi!


Thanks 
Samoyeds cope really well here. Most of the time they are happier on hot days then I am! :laugh:
They do shed a lot when they're dropping coat usually that is once a year for males and twice for the girls. Otherwise they lose very little hair and if you stay on top of the grooming it's not too bad.

I spend a lot less time grooming the Samoyeds (and they're show dogs) then I do on the Havanese.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How do they get along,Samoyed and Havanese,do they exercise together,and how do their temperaments differ?I am asking because in the fullness of time we might possibly look at owning a Samoyed.Our Havs are velcro dogs so we never have to worry about recall when we are out,are Samoyed okay off lead?Thanks any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

clare said:


> How do they get along,Samoyed and Havanese,do they exercise together,and how do their temperaments differ?I am asking because in the fullness of time we might possibly look at owning a Samoyed.Our Havs are velcro dogs so we never have to worry about recall when we are out,are Samoyed okay off lead?Thanks any advice would be appreciated.


The two breeds get along really well. Both breeds live and exercise together although always under supervision as although the Samoyeds are very careful with the Havs they can get a little too full on and hurt the Havs by mistake. 
Both are very playful and cheeky although the Havs are the easier breed to train. Samoyeds adore being with their families but they're also Spitz breeds which makes them quite independent. Unless you're willing to put in a lot of recall training I wouldn't recommend letting them off lead.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank's for the information!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Leo's big dog buddy!*

Leo has developed a real attachment to our 4.5 year old, 70 lb. mixed breed, Porter.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

These pictures are fantastic - love them all! I'm bringing my puppy home next week and was feeling a little nervous about the boxer who lives next door. The boxer is still a puppy himself (approx. 10 months) but he's huge and has no qualms about jumping up on me. He's a big sweetie, just not very smart. I'll introduce them very carefully, but this gives me encouragement that maybe they'll be buddies. Our front doors are only a few feet apart and we love sitting on our porch so they're going to see a lot of each other!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Pucks104 - wow that's a super cute pic!!! helps to make my morning start off on the right foot. thx. for posting that.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely pic!Beautiful dogs.


----------



## KimmPuppy (Apr 21, 2013)

sprorchid said:


> more:


Goodness! That is sooooo cute how they hang together!!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The big dogs, when dog friendly, seem to understand that these 
little guys are very small and that they have to interact differently.


----------



## KimmPuppy (Apr 21, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> These pictures are fantastic - love them all! I'm bringing my puppy home next week and was feeling a little nervous about the boxer who lives next door. The boxer is still a puppy himself (approx. 10 months) but he's huge and has no qualms about jumping up on me. He's a big sweetie, just not very smart. I'll introduce them very carefully, but this gives me encouragement that maybe they'll be buddies. Our front doors are only a few feet apart and we love sitting on our porch so they're going to see a lot of each other!


I would really love to hear how this works out for you. My Mom has a 4 mo old boxer mix puppy. He is such a sweetie, but already 27 lbs. Benny is just 10 weeks old and about 2 lbs. My Mom has done a phenomenal job of training her pup Murphy, however, he is a pup and likes to play. We have introduced them 3 times now but only while one of us is holding Benny. I have not put him on the ground with Murphy and do not intend to until he is bigger. I have also put Benny in his ex pen and Murphy just lays outside of it and they sniff each other and kind of "play". The first time Benny met Murphy he was somewhat afraid. Now he loves to see him and I know he wishes he could play with him.

I truly hope that it will all work out once Benny is bigger. Hope everything works out for you too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Let them spend as much time together as possible[supervised]And after Murphy has had a particularly long walk or play,and he is feeling calm and tired, let them have a little time together.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

clare said:


> Let them spend as much time together as possible[supervised]And after Murphy has had a particularly long walk or play,and he is feeling calm and tired, let them have a little time together.


Great advice. In order to be more comfortable around each other and in order to learn how to interact appropriately, the 2 pups need to spend time interacting. However, in order for the interaction to be positive, Murphy should be tired so that he can be more calm around Benny. Additionally, it is important for both you and your mom to be calm and relaxed so that the dogs do not pick up your anxiousness as they interact.


----------



## KimmPuppy (Apr 21, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Great advice. In order to be more comfortable around each other and in order to learn how to interact appropriately, the 2 pups need to spend time interacting. However, in order for the interaction to be positive, Murphy should be tired so that he can be more calm around Benny. Additionally, it is important for both you and your mom to be calm and relaxed so that the dogs do not pick up your anxiousness as they interact.


Great advice Clare and Pucks!! I appreciate it


----------

